# Probably Shouldn't Have, But...



## MyrtlesMom (Oct 7, 2014)

Considering Myrtle might be about to pop or need some serious vet care, the last thing I needed was to get another eat, but I was at the petstore grabbing crickets for my mother's white tree frog and I did that thing none of us should do. I peeked at the rats. They have the cutest, little, hairless (double rex) boys in there. Five of them. They've had them a few weeks. They even have a little dumbo Siamese Rex in there who is my dream rat. Well I peek in and...oh that's not a boy. I had them open so I could look and indeed there was one lady in there. Blind petstore people...It's been a while since my ratties were this young, but she looks between four and six weeks old. Hopefully I snatched her up in time, but she's in her own space until she's a bit bigger. Name suggestions? I'm thinking Melody maybe? I'm not sure.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Melody sounds like a great name. She is beautiful and so cute.


----------



## MyrtlesMom (Oct 7, 2014)

I am literally the proudest new momma right now. Not only did I get a quick kiss on the hand, but after living in tanks she actually used the litter box for what it's for tonight. It's a little silly, but my baby went potty in the potty and I'm happy xD


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

My rats decide to go just outside of the litter box just so I have to clean it up.


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

She's adorable! I made the same mistake as you last week and brought home Zorin, and now I am on the waiting list for two more dumbo boys. It's like a chip, you can never just have one!!


----------



## Emma13 (Aug 8, 2015)

As soon as I read "dumbo siamese rex" I was like, oh you HAVE to get her - how could you _not_ bring her home? lol I'm so glad you did!! Wow, what an adorable new baby!! I think Melody is the perfect name!! Congratulations!!


----------



## MyrtlesMom (Oct 7, 2014)

Haha, well she makes number 10, so I really shouldn't have, but I wasn't about to leave her there when the pet store woman didn't seem to care one bit she was a girl in their all male rat store. Kept calling her a boy and everything. Her brain was elsewhere, heheh. Apparently they had more out back, so hopefully there are no more surprise girls back there :/


----------



## Nev&Remus (Nov 4, 2015)

Ha isn't that the worst?! We are considering adding two newbies to our mischief next year and so I'm having to stay well clear of any cuties I'll most definitely fall in love with before we planned  She is gorgeous! I can see why you had to haha.


----------



## MyrtlesMom (Oct 7, 2014)

She's such a sweetheart. Loves to sit on my shoulder and jump in and out of my hands. Zero regrets already


----------



## MyrtlesMom (Oct 7, 2014)

So I popped into the pet store to ask how old the rats were approx. the woman didn't know, but said about four months, maybe five tops. I'm doubting she's four months. I have a 4-5 month old who is almost twice her size. She's on a pregnancy watch just in case anyway since I pulled her out from amongst her brothers, but any estimates on her age? It's hard for me to compare because, like I said, aside from Seven (the four/five month old) all my other rats are around a year or older. She's barely twice the size of my boys' heads and a quarter of the size of Myrtle (a 500ish gram female), so pretty tiny. But she was also in with about six boys who were all bigger and fatter and pushier than her xD


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

she actually looks more like a hooded to me... cute either way!


----------



## amandad (Apr 20, 2015)

MyrtlesMom said:


> So I popped into the pet store to ask how old the rats were approx. the woman didn't know, but said about four months, maybe five tops. I'm doubting she's four months. I have a 4-5 month old who is almost twice her size. She's on a pregnancy watch just in case anyway since I pulled her out from amongst her brothers, but any estimates on her age? It's hard for me to compare because, like I said, aside from Seven (the four/five month old) all my other rats are around a year or older. She's barely twice the size of my boys' heads and a quarter of the size of Myrtle (a 500ish gram female), so pretty tiny. But she was also in with about six boys who were all bigger and fatter and pushier than her xD


Maybe around 2 months or a little older? http://www.afrma.org/babyratdevdaily.htm


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

This is what my dream rat looks like, except completely hairless with a fuzzy black face. So cute


----------

